# 3x3x3 top 100 results are now sub 9!



## ben1996123 (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, 100 sub 9 solves in competition.

Clicky.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 10, 2010)

om jiggle


----------



## freshcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

Does faz have a sub-9 Ao100? I think he could do it. If he couldn't sub-9 he could definitely sub-10 it.


----------



## Shortey (Oct 10, 2010)

freshcuber said:


> Does faz have a sub-9 Ao100? I think he could do it. If he couldn't sub-9 he could definitely sub-10 it.


 
I think he has 8.72 avg100.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, at last are all 9.xx gone, I have followed it too! 

We have to wait long time for: "3x3x3 top 100 results are now sub 8!" 
2014?!:confused:


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2010)

100 sub9s by 32 different people


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 10, 2010)

Shortey said:


> I think he has 8.72 avg100.


 
I remember seeing him posting a sub-8.5 avg100 when I was in Budapest


----------



## Dene (Oct 10, 2010)

lolfazzles


----------



## irontwig (Oct 10, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> I remember seeing him posting a sub-8.5 avg100 when I was in Budapest



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?1688-Accomplishment-Thread&p=462922#post462922


----------



## JeffDelucia (Oct 10, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> 100 sub9s by 32 different people



Feliks Zemdegs: 22
Tomasz Zolnowski: 17
Erik Akkersdijk: 9
Kanneti Sae Han: 6
Breandan Vallance: 5
Yumu Tabuchi: 3
John Tamanas: 3
Gabriel Dechichi Barbar: 2
Morten Arborg: 2
Piti Pichedpan: 2
Jan Smarschevski: 2
Milan Baticz: 2
Arifumi Fushimi: 2
Eric Limeback: 2
Rowe Hessler: 2
Yu Nakajima: 2
Phillip Espinoza: 2
Mats Valk: 2
Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum: 1
Harris Chan: 1
Che-Ting Chu: 1
Anthony Brooks: 1
Shotaro Makisumi: 1
Edouard Chambon: 1
Durben Joun Virtucio: 1
Kevin Hays: 1
Mitsuki Gunji: 1
Syuhei Omura: 1
Andrew Kang: 1
Cornelius Dieckmann: 1
Giovanni Contardi: 1
Yu Sajima: 1


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 11, 2010)

Also, the top 9 average results are now all Faz. :tu

Clicky


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 11, 2010)

I was confused for a little there, until I saw that it was 100 results and not just the top 100.



goatseforever said:


> Also, the top 9 average results are now all Faz. :tu
> 
> Clicky



Everytime I see your avatar, I think you're Edward.


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Oct 12, 2010)

Are there numbers how fast are "non fridrich" solvers? like Roux or ZZ.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 12, 2010)

oll+phase+sync said:


> Are there numbers how fast are "non fridrich" solvers? like Roux or ZZ.


 
Lucas Garron has the fastest non-CFOP single, but that's all I know. WCA doesn't ask what method you use.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for the bump, but:


Mr Cubism said:


> Yeah, at last are all 9.xx gone, I have followed it too!
> 
> We have to wait long time for: "3x3x3 top 100 results are now sub 8!"
> 2014?!:confused:


 No, 2012!

Clicky.


----------



## kbh (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe 2014 sub-7 xd


----------



## irontwig (Mar 13, 2014)

kbh said:


> Maybe 2014 sub-7 xd



https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

So uh, 2016 sub-6?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So uh, 2016 sub-6?



I don't see this happening in the next 5 years. I probably wouldn't have guessed sub 7 by 2014 though.


----------



## uvafan (Mar 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> So uh, 2016 sub-6?





Tim Major said:


> I don't see this happening in the next 5 years. I probably wouldn't have guessed sub 7 by 2014 though.



Yeah I would say in around 2020?


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 13, 2014)

uvafan said:


> Yeah I would say in around 2020?



I actually thought it was about 100 persons not 100 results, I think 100 results WILL happen within 5 years, and MAYBE (though not that likely) by 2016.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 13, 2014)

sub 5 - 2025  
GO Mats Zemdegs


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

irontwig said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...®ionId=&years=&show=100+Results&single=Single



Yeah, but those are singles. The original post was on averages, which are now down to 8.59.


----------



## CyanSandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Yeah, but those are singles. The original post was on averages, which are now down to 8.59.


It was about singles.


ben1996123 said:


> Wow, 100 sub 9 solves in competition.
> 
> Clicky.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 13, 2014)

CyanSandwich said:


> It was about singles.



Yes, nevermind. You are right, i was looking at the wrong post.

Although, that made me notice, the averages are even better than the singles were!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 12, 2018)

Tim Major said:


> I actually thought it was about 100 persons not 100 results, I think 100 results WILL happen within 5 years, and MAYBE (though not that likely) by 2016.



hi, sorry for the bump

it was 2017  6.09 by the end of 2016, so you were close




CriticalCubing said:


> sub 5 - 2025
> GO Mats Zemdegs



i'd say sub5 in 2020


----------

